# Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)



## SuRReal (20. Juli 2010)

*Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Hey Leute, 
mein Rechner hat das Zeitliche gesegnet, 
er startet einfach nichtmehr:
Wenn ich den Stromstecker vom Netzteil abziehe, ein paar Sekunden warte 
ihn wieder reinstecke und den Startknopf betätige, geht offensichtlich nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde Strom durch den Rechner, das Mainboard fängt an zu leuchten und die Lüfter wollen anfangen zu drehen.
Allerdings ist dieser Impuls so kurz, das die Lüfter nichtmal eine Umdrehung schaffen!
Vorher startete der PC zwar, ging jedoch ohne Vorwarnung im Windowsbetrieb (und teilweise beim booten) aus. Die Temperaturwerte waren normal!
Ich habe das MSI P35 Neo2 Mainboard mit E6750 CPU! (nicht übertaktet)
Eines von beiden ist durch, oder?
Die rote Bioslampe leuchtet, also kommt Strom an und ich kann das Netzteil ausschliessen, oder?
Lg,
SuRReal
Edit: Wenn wirklich was durch ist, könnt ihr mir ne Empfehlung geben, was ich für komponenten genau kaufen sollte ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Teste erst mal ein anders Netzteil.
Welches ist denn verbaut?


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

hi

1.Was hast du für ein netzteil, wenn du es nicht weist biite nachschauen.

2.kein piepen oder so? Ein anderes NT testen^^

Das die lüfter sich nur ganz kurz gedreht haben hatte ich auch mal lag am NT.



Edit: Quanti war schneller


----------



## SuRReal (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Tschuldigt,
ich habe das BeQuiet BQT E5 400W
Edit: Auch kein piepen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Tausch mal das Netzteil und dann guckst du nochmal.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Also ich hatte es auch schon, dass ein NT hin war.
Die LED auf dem MB hat nur noch geflimmert und die Lüfter sind auch nur kurz angelaufen. Piepen hört man dann natürlich auch nicht mehr, woher soll auch der Strom kommen. Kann eigentlich nur am NT liegen.
Wenn das MB oder der CPU hin wäre, dann würden ja die Gehäuse Lüfter, die über das NT direkt mit Strom versorgt werden, auf jeden Fall laufen.


----------



## Herb_G (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass einer Deiner Speicherriegel das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. War bei mir selber letztes Jahr der Fall und bei 2 Rechnern in der Bekanntschaft, die ich als Onkel Doktor betreue,  ebenfalls. Absolut identische Symptome.

Einfach mal die Speicherriegel einzeln testen. Zum Glück auch der Billigste aller Defekte.


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Also ich hatte es auch schon, dass ein NT hin war.
> Die LED auf dem MB hat nur noch geflimmert und die Lüfter sind auch nur kurz angelaufen. Piepen hört man dann natürlich auch nicht mehr, woher soll auch der Strom kommen. Kann eigentlich nur am NT liegen.
> Wenn das MB oder der CPU hin wäre, dann würden ja die Gehäuse Lüfter, die über das NT direkt mit Strom versorgt werden, auf jeden Fall laufen.



Das mit dem ".kein piepen oder so? Ein anderes NT testen^^" hast du falsch verstanden.
 Kein Piepen anderes NT.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Hast du einen Systemlautsprecher am Board hängen, der Beep-Codes ausgeben kann?

Wenn ja, Grafikkarte, RAM, Fesptlatten, etc, abmachen. Nur CPU und CPU-Kühler sowie Strom aufs Motherboard (24pin + 4/8 Pin CPU).
Anschalten. Kommt ein Beep-Code? Wenn nicht, ist die CPU, Mainboard oder NT hinüber. In deinem Fall erst ein anderes NT testen.

Wenn ein Beep-Code ausgegeben wird, Graka dazustecken. Anschalten.
Kommt kein Beep-Code, ist die Graka defekt.

Wird ein Beep-Code ausgegeben, RAM einbauen.
Kommt kein Beep-Code, ist der RAM hinüber.


----------



## SuRReal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Es kommt kein Piepen oder sonst was der rechner ist komplett tot!
Ich habe das Netzteil getauscht und andere Ram module habe ich auch schon verbaut!
Ohne erfolg!
CPU oder Mainboard?
Alles andere kann somit ausgeschlossen werden!
Lg SuRReal
P.s.: Entschuldigt die späte antwort!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ich tippe das Board, bau die CPU mal in ein andere Board rein, dann weißt du es genau.


----------



## SuRReal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ich bin jetzt kein experte in sachen Hardware,
allerdings hatte ich probeweise ich nur ein Ram modul eingebaut (aus einem anderen rechner) und ich habe diesen Dual channel (?)
Reicht das wenn da einer eingebaut ist ?? Die Lüfter müssten doch wenigstens anfangen zu drehen...
lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Jop, du kannst auch nur einen RAM Riegel reinbauen.


----------



## Goldfinger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Was ist mit der Batterie? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es damit zusammenhängen kann weil sie ja eigentlich nur die Bios-Settings Speichert aber ich denke wenn die nicht richtig drin ist bzw. komplett leer das der PC dann nicht mehr startet.


----------



## SuRReal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Also wir haben gerade nochmal andere Ram module eingebaut und eine Pentium 4 CPU eingebaut.
Hat sich nichts geändert.
Wenn es das Mainboard ist, könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen, welches gut zum E6750, GeForce 6600 GTS 640 und GeIL 800 5-5-5-15 passt ?
lg


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Auch wenn es höchstwahrscheinlich ein Mobo-Defekt ist, hast du es schon mit einem Bios-Reset probiert?

Als Board würde sich z.B. ein günstiges P43 Board anbieten.


----------



## SuRReal (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ich habe das Bios mehrfach resettet, keine reaktion.
Als kurzes Resümee:
Neues Netzteil wurde getestet,
andere Ram-module eingebaut.
Andere CPU
Das Mainboard sollte einen optical out anschluss haben, und das komplette system nicht bremsen 
lg
SuRReal
edit: das P43 soll nicht so stabil laufen...


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Wieviel willst du denn für ein neues Board noch ausgeben?



> edit: das P43 soll nicht so stabil laufen...


 
Sagt wer?


----------



## SuRReal (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Also ich habe mir jetzt das
GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L
bestellt. Gute wahl ?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Passt!


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ahoi,
ich das Mainboard ist endlich angekommen, aber der Rechner funktioniert immernoch nicht.
Der PC geht an und  die lüfter drehen, das wars dann auch schon.
Kein Piepen oder sonst was, nur lüfterdrehen 
Das Mainboard is neu :/ Es ist alles ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen und auch kontrolliert.
Es piept nichtmal, wenn ich die Ram Module ausbaue oder die Grafikkarte...
Was nun ?
lg


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Du hast auch darauf geachtet, dass beim Einbau des Motherboards keine Abstandshalter (zwischen Gehäuse und Board) falsch sitzen? Nicht das ein Abstandshalter zu viel drin ist und auf die Rückseite des Motherboards drückt (Kurzschlussgefahr).


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Jup, habe die abstandhalter entsprechend angepasst ... Biosreset tats übrigens auch nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*



> Neues Netzteil wurde getestet,
> andere Ram-module eingebaut.
> Andere CPU



Trenne alle Geräte, die du nicht unbedingt zum starten brauchst (HDD, USB-Anschlüsse, USB Geräte, incl. Tastatur, Maus, etc) nur Strom, CPU, RAM, Graka. Startet er nun?

Wenn nicht Grafikkarte und RAM ebenfalls ausbauen, kommt nun ein Beep-Code (Systemlautsprecher ist angeschlossen?)?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Syslautsprecher ist angeschlossen und alle komponenten waren ausgebaut
Kein piepen


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Wenn nur CPU (und natürlich der Kühler ), und Strom (24pin & 4/8pin) auf dem Motherboard sitzen und kein BeepCode kommt, ist entweder Mobo, CPU oder NT hinüber.

Baue das Board aus und versuche es mit einem Tischaufbau. Board auf eine nicht-leitende Unterlage -z.B. Karton- legen und dann CPU (Kühler) und Strom anschließen. Kommen jetzt Beep-Codes?

Wenn das auch nicht geht, hast du noch die andere CPU, oder NT zur Hand, mit denen du das gegentesten könntest?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Hey, danke für die Unterstützung erstmal...
Das mit dem Karton werde gleich testen!
Ich habe bei dem alten Mainboard schon ne andere CPU und NT probiert.
Soll ich das beim neuen board auch machen?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Kein Ding! 

Ja, unbedingt! Teste die andere CPU und das andere NT (sind die aktuell irgendwo verbaut? Bzw. bist du sicher, dass diese einwandfrei laufen?)
Was für ein NT ist das genau (das Andere)?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Die getesteten sachen funktionieren zu 100%.
Das netzteil hatte ich zum testen von Saturn gekauft, ich glaube coolermaster mit 430Watt

edit: Ich hab gerademal das mainboard ausgebaut und so getestet, unverändert!
Das Problem bleibt bestehen


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Die andere CPU und das Coolermaster hast du auch schon ausprobiert?

Kannst du ein Bild vom "Tischaufbau" machen und hochladen?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/6175/cimg2190t.jpg

Also mein eingebautes Netzteil funktioniert, ne andere CPU einbauen könnt etwas dauern, der nächste der nen 775er Sockel hat wohne ne ewigkeit entfernt 
echt nervig langsam...

edit: Ein freund von mir hat die Vermutung, dass sich das board nicht mit den Ram modulen verträgt.
Ich habe  GeIL DDR-2 800  CL=5-5-5-15 verbaut, ansicht sollte es aber passen, sagte er auch...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Dann weist du aber, ob es an deiner CPU oder am Mobo liegt.

...den RAM Riegel hattest du auch schon im 1. Slot (der gelbe ganz links)?

(und das Mobo liegt direkt auf dem Karton...keine Folie dazwischen?)

Welches der Kabel geht denn zum Systemspeaker?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

hmm okay..
Ich habe alle Ram-steckplätze versucht!
Und das Board liegt direkt auf dem karton


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

...und natürlich auch ganz ohne RAM...?

CPU-Lüfter ist auch angeschlossen?


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

yep, der dreht so ziemlich auf höchster geschwindigkeit


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Verzeih meine nervenden Fragen, aber ich will nur sicher gehen..

Der Systemspeaker sitzt im Gehäuse und ist über ein Kabel angeschlossen? (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht).


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ich bin dir unendlich dankbar, ich wäre sonst schon längst verzweifelt^^
Genau, der speaker sitzt im Gehäuse und ist auch übers kabel angeschlossen!
Ich steh kurz davor den lautsprecher irgentwie zu testen bzw. das gehäuse auseinander nehmen um zu gucken ob da alles in ordnung ist...
Und komplett ohne Ram hab ich es auch schon versucht ...
Bei dem Mainboard kann man auf der Platine sehen, wie hoch die CPU ausgelastet ist ( 4 Leds - zwei leuchten grün, 1x Orange und 1x Rot)
Dachte erst es wäre ne art Diagnosemöglichkeit aber offenbar erkennt das Board die CPU ?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*



SuRReal schrieb:


> Bei dem Mainboard kann man auf der Platine sehen, wie hoch die CPU ausgelastet ist ( 4 Leds - zwei leuchten grün, 1x Orange und 1x Rot)
> Dachte erst es wäre ne art Diagnosemöglichkeit aber offenbar erkennt das Board die CPU ?


 
Aus dem Handbuch: 

PHASE LED
The number of lighted LEDs indicates the CPU loading. The higher the CPU loading, the more the number of lighted LEDs​ 
D.h. wohl demnach, dass die CPU ist voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Richtig! - aber was heißt das?
Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist:
Die Lüfterdrehzahl schwankt, man kann es eindeutig hören. Die kleine Led auf meinem Ram modul flakert zum takt der Lüfterdrehzahl (Lüfter dreht langsamer, Led wird leicht schwächer)
Es ist nicht so extrem wie es sich wohl gerade anhört, aber ich denke ich lauf doch nochmal zu Saturn und hol eben ein anderes Netzteil
Ich lauf jetzt los, meld mich in 10min wieder


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Das zwei NT´s hin sind, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Und nur für Board und CPU reicht das NT locker aus.

Aber OK...sicher ist sicher


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ok angeschlossen und getestet: Es kam ein Piepen!
Ich hab son billig ding von Speedlink gekauft weil die nichts besseres da hatten. ich werd mich mal ans zusammenbauen machen!
ich meld mich ob alles passte!


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Selten, dass man sich über ein simples Piepen so freut 

Bin gespannt...


----------



## SuRReal (4. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Ok er läuft!!
Aber das das Mainboard UND das Netzteil durchbrennen.... ?
Tausend dank für deine Geduld, simpel1970!

P.s.: Das board ist der hammer! Gab nochmal nen ordentlichen Leistungsschub !


----------



## simpel1970 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Pc startet nicht mehr (nichtmal die Lüfter laufen)*

Gern geschehen! Klasse, dass es nun wieder läuft 

Wenn das alte NT durchgebrannt ist, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass andere Komponenten mit Beschädigt werden. Gut, dass "nur" das Board vom NT beschädigt wurde.

Viele Grüße


----------

